# Headphones not working



## anantk (Jun 8, 2007)

I recently purchased a new PC with a Asus P6T WS Pro Motherboard which has an integrated 8 channel soundcard, and comes with a SOundmax driver.

I have setup my stereo speakers with the Soundmax interface, but when I replace the speaker jack with my i-ball headphone jack, no sound is audible.

The headphone works with my old HP laptop but it doesn't work even after configuring soundmax to use stereo headphones in my new PC.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

That is a strange one.

The jacks on that board are auto-sensing. Do you get a pop-up that says you have plugged something in when you do this?

Do you have a front panel connection to try your headphones on?

Did the computer come with XP on it?

Pauldo


----------



## anantk (Jun 8, 2007)

I had disabled jack sensing while experimenting with the soundmax software, not I enabled it ("AudioESP") back again.
Now everytime I plug in my headphones, I have to configure it as stereo speakers and not stereo headphones so that it works

Thanks for your support.


----------



## matur61 (Apr 5, 2009)

I finally found the problem !
The PCI slot with my wirelss D-Link card was corrupted. It took really a lot to detect it because the bad behaviour was discontinuous and that led me to think of a software or a sound card problem
Thanks to every one for the help in any case.
regards


----------

